# won a simplicity Jacket in their beautiful lawn contest!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well when i got home today there was a package in the doorway.. i looked at the name.. addressed to my girlfriend.. but the return address was from simplicity tractors!!! 


psyche.. I knew what it was automatically.. I won their random monthly drawing for a simplicity jacket...

but it was addressed to my lady.... 

you see, i must admit.. i cheated a bit... i posted one pick of the lawn under my name 
and under her name.. i posted a pic of my tractor..

so technically she won a jacket... and yes, they addressed it to Ms. so seeing as it was going to a Ms. and not a Mr. 

THEY GAVE ME A SIZE MEDIUM....
ive not fit into a medium since high school... 


so i guess, id have to say.. i won the contest.. but she won the jacket..

damn!!

i guess its true what they say.. Cheaters never win!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats Well you may still get one:winky: So whats the Ms's have to say about it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

its not fair..
I'm the on who does the lawn.. loves the tractor, brags about the cut... 

but she liked the jacket... it just wont mean as much to her as it would me:furious: :furious:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

At least you have the _satisfaction_ of knowing you won.:furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You could try to get the girl friend to call Simplicity and tell them she is a BIG plus size gal and she needs the 2XL. Just send them a picture of the Valentine gal.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :barf:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You could try to get the girl friend to call Simplicity and tell them she is a BIG plus size gal and she needs the 2XL. Just send them a picture of the Valentine gal.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :barf: *


The only problem with that is they would go broke making a jacket that big:furious: :furious:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

:barf: Oh man.....coffee all over my keyboard, Chief.

Try 6XL.....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The only problem with that is they would go broke making a jacket that big:furious: :furious: *


A used circus tent with Simplicity colors might work.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *:barf: Oh man.....coffee all over my keyboard, Chief.
> 
> Try 6XL..... *


You really think she is a 6XL:question: :question: :question:


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=60398">


I don't know..........maybe a 4XXXXXXXXXXXXL :furious: :furious: :furious: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I am so glad I've developed a good sense for when the picture is about to pop up. This way it doesn't flash on the screen when the kids are in the room.  

Of course now that I think of it... I have a boy that's going through puberty. Maybe I should show him that picture everday to keep his hormones in check!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *
> Of course now that I think of it... I have a boy that's going through puberty. Maybe I should show him that picture everday to keep his hormones in check!  *


That should do it :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Boy if anything ever needed to be locked out, she's it!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Boy if anything ever needed to be locked out, she's it! *


hey it wasn't even me this time!!! i did miss her though...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

HEY CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sorry to hear it won't fit, but isn't it nice to win something once in a while? And I'll bet your lady friend is just that much more beautiful in Simplicity colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I'll bet your lady friend is just that much more beautiful in Simplicity colors.:thumbsup: *


funny thing.. the Hat is black and the jacket is Tan.. no orange in either one!!


----------

